# oil return



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

hey guys and gals, does anybody happen to know exactly where i would run my oil return from my turbo on to my engine? right now i'm just in the stages of getting everything made, i'm doing a complete custom setup but not sure where to put my oil return line. another question is i have some cams and not sure about the numbers on them, maybe you could help with this. advertised duration intake 268 deg. exhaust 278 deg. duration @ .050 intake 206 deg. exhaust 214 deg. max lift intake .450 exhaust .454 centerline intake 108 deg. exhaust 116 deg. going by these #'s does anybody have an idea of how my car would probally respond and run? last question, when installing cams any hints on how to keep the timing chain and gears in their same position so i don't screw anything up installing the cams? thanks.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u can drill and tap the "bung" on the block or u can drill and weld on a fitting.

for example, SR20 looks like


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

This has been brought up before but what would be the problem with tapping the Oil Pan instead of the block?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

willkyl said:


> *last question, when installing cams any hints on how to keep the timing chain and gears in their same position so i don't screw anything up installing the cams? thanks. *



zip tie the chain to the cam sprockets (two zip ties for each cam sprocket

O


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

thanks for the idea about the zip ties sounds like that would work easy enough. about tapping into the pan i was told that wouldn't work because of something with the return from the turbo being gravity fed. and with the picture i was a little unsure about where i was looking for putting the return. does anybody happen to know where i can get a real good deal on an aftermarket clutch (complete kit)? i'm really psyched about getting this turbo set-up complete. basically what i'm doing is i took a rebuilt turbo from an 83 280z and had flanges machined for it, and a exhaust manifold (flange) custom made out of 1/2" steel, some mandrel bent elbows and a couple of tee's all 2" tubing. this is my basic set up so far. all the oil lines and such will be steel braided. i'm going to get a dual port wastegate for the turbo. don't know about the fuel pump yet. injectors should be good for 7psi, shouldn't they? if any body has any advice about what i might do differently let me know. the last component that i'm going to add is a frount mount intercooler off of an starion/conquest. and maybe 3" or 2 3/4" exhaust. i'm hoping for good enough numbers to take a few mustangs and camaros. do you guys think i stand a chance?


----------

